# FOR FUN-Who has the worst inlaws 4 christmas?



## oldfashioned1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Like a lot of people, my inlaws shock me as to the things they do at holiday times. Would love to compare stories with others and see who has the worst inlaws-just for fun.

My vent: We live over 5 hours away from my husbands parents. His mother usually has Christmas but since she has been backstabbing half of her children, thanksgiving ended up with everyone at their own homes and christmas she has not called for the usual get together plans. So my husbands brother that he is close to asked if they could come up to see us(we havn't seen them in 4 months) his wife said NO! and her reason was because she didn't want to leave her 17 yr old son at home....ahh, why wouldn't you bring him with???? So, his grandpa is now in very poor health so I was going to cook dinner saturday and take it down to his grandparents(5 hours away) and have my husbands brother and wife meet us there since it may be his last christmas. She said no! and for the same reason. BUt...they only live 20 minutes from his grandparents. Why cant a 17yr old boy stay home alone for 2 hours while they come over to his grandparents(who they have not seen in 6 months) and I still don't get why she wouldn't bring her son with anyway. So...we are going to see his grandparents and will be the only ones going. My husbands father says he has barn chores to do, so he won't be going. It's christmas for petes sakes. Why can't his father let us pick him up for 2 hours on our way to the grandparents. It would be after morining milking and we would have him back for evening milking. I just don't get it. They all seem so cold and evil in my opinion.

So I vented now and feel better. Let's compare crazy relative Christmas stories.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Can't contribute... I love my In-Laws. They are the best... I'm almost as close to his mom as I am my own mother.


----------



## charlene (Jul 21, 2011)

I hope you feel better  
Actually this is my first christmas when we all be together /my family ,the in-laws, and the 2 of us/ so i'm expecting everything! May be i'll stop by next week with a story! Have a marry christmas!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I can't at all complain about my inlaws.

My husbands side of the family are wonderful loving people, more on the proper side, complimentary but (for me) too much surface talk, we generally don't get into too much crazy stuff, which I happen to enjoy. Though the brother in law is an Avid Tea bagger and if you don't agree with him, we get to hear a near sermon on the ills of the Democrats, can expect this every Holiday. I always cook for my husbands side of the family. 

My side are more lively , though we don't always have them over, it is always a BALL when we do though, at least my dad & step Mom. My Mom's side are the crazy ones that can cause havoc over someone getting bent out of shape over religious differences & stuff, or one of the aunts is offended by another Aunt . It is always entertaining, but you never know what you might get into -verbally with that bunch.

I'll take my friends anyday over all of them. Except my dad step Mom, they are a barrel of Fun, they enjoy getting the kids riled up & we spend most of the time laughing when they are around, but now they spend their winters in a warmer state, bummer.


----------



## Michelle27 (Nov 8, 2010)

My husband and I have been together for about 12 years. A year ago his Dad and stepmom divorced (his Mom passed away years before we met). I have a child from my first marriage, my husband has a son from his and we have a child together. My husband's stepmom warned me that now that they are divorced, I should probably not expect a gift from my husband's Dad for my oldest daughter now that he is responsible for buying his own gifts (during the marriage, she did all the gift buying). This is because she is MY daughter and not his "real" grandchild. I think that's ridiculous, but luckily my teenage daughter is ok with it. 

And this is the divorced couple who are now planning a trip to Cuba TOGETHER in the new year. Huh??


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I've got the best in-laws. They live 6,000 miles away and don't speak English!


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

*Dean* said:


> ok ok
> 
> It's the food!
> 
> ...


Is it the gravy with all the chunks of stuff in it?:rofl:

You mentioned being from California, which reminds me of the different eating habits I noticed between my relatives from CA and my Southern family. Whenever my relatives from CA would announce they were coming for a week or so, my grandmother would practically buy-out the local grocery store in preparation.
While here, they got a home cooked meal for breakfast, lunch, and supper. I think my grandmother just camped out in the kitchen and kept the food coming as part of that "Southern hospitality."

My grandmother visited them in CA once and said she almost starved to death. She said they went to a restaurant one night, and the rest of the time, they didn't act like meal time even existed. She said they were always on the go and apparently eating elsewhere. She said she would eat apples from their trees to curb her hunger.:rofl: It was hilarious to listen to her tell about it.


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have no stories about my inlaws either but not cause I love them. In all of the 12 years I have been with my H I have maybe spent 2 hours (ok maybe 4 hours max) with his family and it was by force not choice. This includes our wedding.


----------



## Lydia (Sep 4, 2011)

My husband's entire family is Italian from NYC... 

Enough said


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

My H's father and his step mother are terrible. Let's see for one Christmas we got together at his fathers house. The week before we were asked what we would like so I figured a gift card to a store would be great and H wanted some video games. Come Christmas morning H gets all the games he asks for and I get some soap. I figure ok no biggie first year they have had me over for anything so I thank them and move on. The next year I walk in with my newborn and as soon as the door closed they snatch her from me and go to the family room to take pics (that year I was accused of marrying H for immigration papers and other various rediculous things) then get told that it MUST be H's baby since she DOES look like him, now if they meant it as a joke I sure as hell did not laugh. Then when the baby was hungry I was told to go to the living room to feed her and then bring her back. After all that it was time to open gifts, they shove boxes infront of us with no names so H and I begin to open them. The first ones we got were for the baby but then I got one meant for my H and his stepmother FREAKED OUT! She yelled at me for opening my H's gift! H told her it was ok and she backed off.
His step mom and half sister had to go to something so they left before we did and then when we were about to leave H's father pointed out that I didn't receive a gift so he walks over to the tree picks up a bag and calls his wife asking who that bag was for (all while I'm right next to the man) then says oh ok so then I'll give it to her. He hangs up rips off the tag and gives me the gift, even after I repeatedly said that it was really not a big deal that I got no gift, and says this was for you. 8/ 

It was soap...
We have not been back since.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaybay (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't like going to the in-laws or my own family for the holidays.

There is always some type of drama, backstabbing, gossip, etc. that goes on during forced family get togethers. People put on their fake smiles and act like they care about things that they don't. It leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Its like a corporate company party, but with relatives...

I'd much rather skip it and do something else or keep it real and just meet up with the people we actually want to see...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Mom in law is a bit of a hoarder, not as bad as you see on TV but a true slob all the same. She also has her fridge stuffed to the gills at all times so much so that the food goes bad. She also buys way too much food despite it's just her and my father in law there now. ("It was on sale!!") There are tons of expired salad dressings and such downstairs in their wall to wall pantry (ie basement). To top it all off she cooks everything to death, one year I took the turkey from the roasting pan to carve it and the meat just sloughed off the bones in the process. 

She is also a type 2 diabetic that is way out of control, she must weigh 300 lbs by now and just binge eats. Just watching her scoop 2 tablespoons of dip with every bite just sickens me. She has 5 slices of dessert at the end and will probably lose her leg or go blind soon with the amount of carbs she has daily.

She is also terrible at buying gifts. I don't like to complain about what you get for gifts but we have long given up on asking her for anything because she basically gets the cheapest knock off piece of crap you can get instead of what you really want. Same goes for the kids.

She drives my wife and her sisters crazy and my father in law is the biggest beta guy you'll ever meet, but super nice.




I usually drink too much every occasion that we are over there for.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My husband does. It's my parents who are the not so nice and unfair. Lucky him, he gets to spend his bday(today) all day with my family.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

My MIL is the worst with exaggerating and repeating herself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

My husband doesn't even talk to his mother because she is a crazy, psychotic, b***. His sister is joining quickly getting there. His father is the only one we have anything to do with and we do our holidays before Christmas, so we spend all the holidays with my family who he loves.


----------



## CalifGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

Get along great with my in-laws. Despite a cultural difference, they've always been very kind to me and, on average, I see them once a week, if not more.

Although we've only been married a short time, I've invited my in-laws with us to each a week in Hawaii and a few days in San Francisco, and we don't even have kids yet so it is not just so they can babysit. Other times, I will invite my father in law along to sporting events or we'll take them both to a concert or other live performing arts event.

My wife and I travel a bit and when we do, they usually housesit and dogsit for us and it is not uncommon for my mother in law to make dinner for us and send it home with my wife.

On the flip side, my wife gets along very well with my mom, and my mom and my in-laws also get along very well. With my in-laws being just about 5 miles away and my mom being less than 2 miles away, it is a good thing we all get along very well.


----------

